# blue acara turned white!



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

i have 2 blue acara's about 1 year old...
now 1 has turned almost completely white and is not swimming around as usual...
anyone know what could be the problem?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Are these the only fish in the tank?

What size tank is it?

Can you possibly post a pic?

Is the acara still eating and behaving normally?

Kim


----------



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

ph 7.0
temp 24-26
weekly 30% water change
living with various cichlids and loaches
4ft tank
cant post pic...
and unfortunatly the acara in question has passed. but it did not eat at all for 3 days and it could not swim properly...

no other fish (including other acara) are displaying any other symptoms of bad health

thanks for your help


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like it may have had a swim bladder issue or organ failure.

This can be brought on by poor water quality, so since you didn't list your water parameters for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, I would definitely get those checked.

Swim bladder problems can also stem from injuries. You don't list the "various" cichlids, so it's impossible to say whether aggression could be an issue or not.

Kim


----------

